# rod to suit overhead 9kg reel



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All,

I'm getting a overhead lever drag reel which i will spool up with around 9kg line, this is a new style of fishing to me as most of you know i am pretty much an esturary fisho targeting bream and flathead etc but looking towards SWR its time to expand my repatuer.

I don;t have a good knowledge of the rods avaiable in this range but at the minute i'm looking at the pflueger trion range 5-10 kg line 6.0' single piece rod with a medium/hard action, casting action or a pflueger contender rod 10 -15kg line, 6'6" long, single piece boat style rod. (pfluegers have been really good rods for me so far)
All the pfluegers have fuji reel seats and runners and retail for around the $100 mark.

Are these what is hould be looking? what other brand of rods do you reccomend in this range.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll take the contrary view to Gatesy. Most rods perform better at the lower end of their line rating. So I'd go the 10-15kg rod.

Do you already have the reel? If not get one that will go to at least 5kg strike drag (7-8kg sunset) so you can use 15kg line on it. Drag will be the most important feature of your reel. Line capacity a close second


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

have a look at the shimano backbone elite series Dave. there's a 10 or 15kg or similar $89 on mo's. I've got an old ABU rod, came all the way from england, which will be my yak trolling/livebait rig with a tld25 but i'd buy the BBE if I had to after using a friends. 
with line cap id say 20lb might be a bit light for our local area (SWR I have no idea) In summer around 3 points or broken bay say. All depends on the reel and what drag and line cap. its capable of though...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa2nhQsAAAjfgAAQQAHaQgSQQAoqQ42gIABUUaGgAAAGqeSA2p6hp6g0/Uip6ZWnRph3eVDCssRxjkg15joVFjUEfEMmAUHWVHvi7kinChIVtPChYA==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Dave

What do you intend using it for ?

Lever drags are best suited for trolling, live baiting, vertical jigging and not much else. You can use them for dead baiting, but there not suited for casting.
I bought mine for live baiting and I think that's the best use for them. If you have them set up right you can, first free spool to allow the bait to get a bit of line out, increase the drag slightly so when the live bait is taken the fish can run reasonably freely without getting reel backlash and then you can increase the drag to set the hook and play out the fish.

As far as rods go I'm looking for one to. I think for what I will be catching, fish between 4-6 kgs, a 8 kg rod is perfectly suited. You should look at rods that are between 6' and 7' with a fast taper ( you need the rod to bend to a good c shape when the fish is close to the yak)and a good solid strong butt ( to control the fish). Also look at the reel seat on the rod, some are as weak as pi$$

BTW I'm no expert this is just my opinion.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys thanks for the replys'

I didn't intend on casting it i just like the rod to have a bit more flex in it, i have a hard Kmart cheapy with spinning reel on it but really don't like using it.

The intent was to trawl lures and i found an old kingy rig i us to use in the amongst the fishing junk and the old grey matter started ticking over its basically a teaser with leader to back then a squid but in the absence of live squid may use a squid lure now (gee i'm lazy) and later on some offshore jigging.

Andy if I catch anything for the minute that will snap 9 kg braid i will just be happy that i could hook it up, in the future maybe once i get better at landing bigger fish from the yak. How do you get to three points its a long paddle from ettalong and its a steep walk down to Killcare beach ? Launch at Avoca maybe?

AWTY that sounds like the way i was thinking It was finding a rod that suits is the hard part both the pfluegers seem alright but not quite like that.

Problem i have with shimanos and diawas etc is your paying a lot for the name when lesser brands will give you a better rod for the same price.

So i think my specs so far

Around 6'6" length
line class 7-15kg anything in between
Fast taper
Fuji seats and runners
Cork butt 
Overhead reel

Gatesy and Peril thanks for diagreeing with each other makes my choice easier :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keep em coming guys

Cheers dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the silstar crystal tip rods are bloody strong and fairly cheap. they dont have cork butts but that's mainly a cosmetic thing anyway. I'm sure you'd find one that suits your needs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Dave,

I would be looking for a rod that is 10 to 15kg for that reel, and 12 to 15kg braided line would make a nice balanced setup that would hold probably over 500mtrs of braid (expensive)

Penn, Daiwa, Shimano and Silstar all make budget jig/troll rods around the 10 to 15kg range, however cork grips might not be such an easy thing to find with this style of rod.

Check out Campells and Mo's online tackle stores for prices and descriptions.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/cats/rods.asp

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=catalogue&category_id=69

For example:

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3928

Good luck.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys 
Looks like i will be getting a wilson live fibre blade 10kg, billybob confirmed my choice in the tuna post with his preferred outfit, billy said the live fibres arn't as good for casting but thats not a problem here is it 

This site is truly great isn't it from knowing really very little about what rods best within a few hours I have found out heaps of info and different views and got offered a great rod 

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

BTW make sure you get a overhead model rod, not a spin or a bait caster..........I will probably get a live fibre to.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Andy if I catch anything for the minute that will snap 9 kg braid i will just be happy that i could hook it up, in the future maybe once i get better at landing bigger fish from the yak. How do you get to three points its a long paddle from ettalong and its a steep walk down to Killcare beach ? Launch at Avoca maybe?


I'm stoked that you're getting this outfit together Dave, reckon from what's been recommended/bought it will be versatile enough to target most our local pelagic fish can throw up come the warmer weather. I got my kayak expressly to fish these areas: troll CD's and small skirts in summer and flick metals/plastics into surface schools. I honestly think the reason you don't see stink boats trolling around them on calm days a lot is that they are all so mad keen to fang it out to the jigging grounds, terrgal wide or the shelf etc etc. 
on a no/low swell day putty beach would get us closer into 3 points and easier than those launch options you mention (you can drive right to the south end which is a little kiddie corner) Avoca by the pool/surfclub wouldn't be too hard to launch I don't think too. I was actually going to have a "no rod and tackle" practice launch there on monday when i get back from the weekend. (Oh well I might take an old spin rod and some ***** lures :lol: )
I've Also been eying up terrigal haven to put in as well that would be good for a troll around the skillion and N avoca headland.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> BTW make sure you get a overhead model rod, not a spin or a bait caster..........I will probably get a live fibre to


Is there a big difference other than the but length and way they clip in ? 
The blades are a baitcaster rod but that should make it a bit more flexible than and overhead jigging rod wouldn't it?

Cheers dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> > BTW make sure you get a overhead model rod, not a spin or a bait caster..........I will probably get a live fibre to
> 
> 
> Is there a big difference other than the but length and way they clip in ?
> ...


The over head wont fit into the seat of a bait caster properly. The reels mount is too big. When I cought a fish the bloody thing poped out....very anoying.

The over head rod has a bigger stronger seat for the reel as well as a longer butt. So the best choice is to get an over head rod.

Hey Ive only just found out all this stuff myself ( with a lot of help from AKFF members), I figured if I'm going to spend any money at all I want to get it right.


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

I've spent a lot of time Land Based Game fishing in New Zealand and all of it using 10-15kg over head reel,fishing salt water the rule of thumb is if you're fishing a 10-15kg rod you're reel would have 10kg line to get the max out of the rod with the drag set at 1/3 of the breaking strain. with a tld25 and 15kg line you can pre set the drag then back it off enough so your live bait can pull only a small amount of line, if you had a livie under a balloon and a kingfish grabs your livie you would wait till the balloon comes away from push the drag up to pre set mark. If the kingie then decided to head for the bottom you can push the drag up more to put the breaks on. If the kingie drags you through a reef, you can feel the line rubbing back the drag right back but not in to free spool. 9 times out of 10 they will come back out, slam it back to your pre set drag setting. this has worked on 70lb kingies off the rocks on 15kg line. This is just one example of the benifits of a lever drag reel.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a play the tackle store today and found the rod i was going to get won't fit the reel in the seat. Thanks for the heads up AWTY. 
So plan B is now in progress had a look at the texium live fibres really nice rods loaded up really well but way out of the price range if i want to get an outback this year, so i think it will be either a Berkley drop shot overhead 6-10kg or the 10-15kg pfleuger overhead but the drop shots in front at the minute. I would like to get a look at the silstar crystal tips but i have a month before i need to buy.

Has anyone had any bad experiances with the drop shots i know of one that broke it was apprently a manfacturers defect.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave I reckon you should go the pflueger 10 to 15kg contender, it's built for that reel and will be a nice balanced outfit that will always give you the option of running a heavier line class if needed.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I saw a 7"trigger model dropshot at bob's W'Gosford a while back, quite cheap it was a fairly heavy rod 8kg?
Mo had one I priced at $89 (the long butt might be a bit clumsy in the yak)

Those blue cristal tip silstar rods are nice the 6' JOM jig overhead med. or JOH you might be able to haggle with mo for there last years prices wich were about $40 cheaper, now there $165

Was thinking of this thread last visiting bcf nice 8/12 kg, 6'6"? live fiber, dont think its got fuji guides or reelseat.
Components looked heavy duty though.the live fiber's are a little on the heavy side, probably cause they utelise glass which makes them a bit more durable and you can put a bigger bend in them which might be a consideration if your live baiting with the rod in rod holder with the drag engaged.
At $194? not real cheep they "regularly" do 20% off there rods... 
but yes a 30LBS $50 penn"mariner" or the likes could do the job :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

The reel in question here is a "lever drag game reel" and fitting it to a baitcast rod is not really an option, this reel holds about 400m of 20lb mono and is quite large.

I'd suggest getting the reel posted and try it on a few rods before you go waisting your money on a 6 to 10kg baitcasting rod, put simply it is not a baitcaster, it's a live baiting/ jigging reel.

If your not happy with it being so large just pm the guy you got it from, he'll give you your money back and you should go buy an ABU 6500c4 or something like that if you're after a large "baitcasting" reel.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

NO problems with me Alan, I'm just weighting up my options, I had a look at the local tackle store at a contender 30L before i pm'ed you mate.  The live fibre i got offered was a bargin so I thought i'd see if it fit but it didn't so am looking at what purpose overheads i can get the pflueger 10-15 is back in front after i got a look at the drop shots, my mate in the tackle store was talking up the but after finding them on the net i reckon they will be too thin for catching kings, jews, cobia 8)

Alpha the reel simple won't fit into a baitcaster holder even if the rod is strong enough (i tryed it 8) ), i get my fly gear from Bob so i might drop in an see what else he's got. I get a standard 15-20% off at ettalong so i will probably buy it from Matt hard to beat that discount an he will order in whatever i finally choose.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Dave
I'm still leaning towards the live fibre over head, very solid looking rod. Might wait till its on special but.

With fishing line I have taken the braid off the lever drag and re spooled it with 20 lb Shimano "Technium" its seems to be pretty good stuff. Very thin for mono 0.30mm, supple with no memory (looks a lot like braid) and only 12% stretch. I just found that after loosing a couple of fish while using the braid, that mono was a little more forgiving until I get use to the lever drag.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Paul,

I had a play with the live fibre texium rods adn they look really good pity about the price tag.

I'll have a look for that line.

thanks for the tip
Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Platypus do a near zero stretch mono line as well and would be a great option for for people who arent confident in using braid lines, I've found with braid you need to have top quality rods that are sensitive yet plenty of grunt down low.

I always fish braid lines well over the rods kg rating for this reason, and if the fish runs hard you just drop the rod tip and point it at the fish.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Funda said:


> Platypus do a near zero stretch mono line as well and would be a great option for for people who arent confident in using braid lines, I've found with braid you need to have top quality rods that are sensitive yet plenty of grunt down low.
> 
> I always fish braid lines well over the rods kg rating for this reason, and if the fish runs hard you just drop the rod tip and point it at the fish.


Hey fonda, I dont dispute what you said in the least. It just takes a little while to get the knack of the lever drag and mono just gives you a little more give. I certainly have braid on all my other reels.
This stuff from Shimano is not like any thing else I've seen and I have only just started using it, but I'm pretty impressed so far. It costs $30 for 300mtrs so its not cheap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Platypus do a near zero stretch mono line as well and would be a great option for for people who arent confident in using braid lines, I've found with braid you need to have top quality rods that are sensitive yet plenty of grunt down low.
> ...


Yeah mate I know you wernt disputing I was just offering another angle on what you said 

$30 bucks sure beats the $109 I just paid for 300m of 50lb jigman braid :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Dave what do you think of these rods?

They retail for about $165, seem to be well built, very light and have a great action.

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... avesnapper


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

They look Ok Paul, I would really like to see one in person, there overhead and the right line weight.

Mo's has them for $179 plus postage so just under $200.

Have you seen one in the flesh? do they look the goods.

Cheers Dave


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

bcf had some grandwave snapper rods in stock a while ago, not sure if they've still got'em though.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks alpha i'll check em out over the weekend. 

Cheers dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

OK for me I pretty well narrowed it down to 2

1. Wilson live fibre OH 7' 8-12 kg $185 from BCF, there is also a 6'6" 6-10 kg one for $199 but I havent seen it in the flesh yet.
2. Daiwa Grand wave OH 7' 12-20 lbs medium light carbon blank $169 at BCF and most other places. They do have a 15-30lbs but only in spin.

In my uneducated opinion the Wilson is a stronger rod it has a very good glass blank a pretty good action and a stronger looking reel seat than the Daiwa. But it is uses cheaper Chinese guides (why :? ) is heavier and I believe more suited for bigger fish than the Daiwa.
The Daiwa is very light has the fastest action by far than any of the other rods but still loads up at the base very well so you can still control the bigger fish. It uses good quality Fuji guides and is bounded better than any other rods in that price range, but it only uses a standard spin reel seat (why :? ). The carbon blank has me worried, although the bloke in the tackle shop said they are a lot stronger than the 2 kg match stick tips I have on my bream rods that seem to break all the time, just need to be a little more careful.

I think I have talked my self into getting the Daiwa, because for the depth of water and the size of the fish I will be targeting it will give me the most pleasure. I really like fishing light, being able to feel the fish fighting on the end. I have noticed when I changed to 20lb mono line, that a lot of the excitement went out. So once I get the hang of the reel I will shift back to 12-15 lb braid.....and have some fun. 

So if you check them out on the week end let us know what you think.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys reckon i have found the rod a Rapala braid concept, its a 6' overhead rod 10-20kg with a split grip handle and gimble butt. Very mice and unusuall looking rod.

I checked out the diawa grandwaves and the live fibres today and compared them to the contenders and a couple of other boat rods. Other than the live fibre texium they all seem pretty much the same, a couple of them looked like they were made from the same blank.

Anyway i will pick it up after the next pay day.

Cheers Dave

http://www.spooled.com.au/Article:479


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Kool !

Now hurry up and catch some big fish mate.  .........Its a lot better choosing a rod where you can compare as many as possible.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Gatesy i have arranged to get a demo model from a mate (he used it once and didn't catch anything) and he is going to do it at his cost price  around $100 cheaper  

Cheers Dave


----------

